# Nitro Team vs Burton Custom



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Not much to this post... I’m considering both boards. It’s not easy to find much testimonial or review on the Nitro Team but there’s plenty to be said about the Custom. On paper they seem very similar. Any thoughts?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I dont think they'll feel that much different.

I have a 2018 team. I haven't ridden a recent custom but I have ridden a process and that's similar-ish.

A custom was on my list of potentials when I was looking for a directional twin.

Without an actual hands on comparison, some of the reasons I chose the team over the custom were:

- i wanted a wide board and the wide team is a bit wider than the wide custom. Which I wanted.

- I don't like the channel system.

- the team was significantly cheaper. I was able to get 40% off last spring and with the msrp already being lower than the custom msrp, I prob paid approx $150 less, even if the custom was discounted at 40%.

The team is my daily freestyle/park board. I'm happy with the purchase and dont regret not getting a custom or a different directional twin.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The Team has a more forgiving turn initiation than the Custom. Similar to a camrocker but without losing the camber and pop. It's what they call degressive sidecut, which also makes the Custom a better pipeboard, but you won't notice it much else.


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

Why does the Dual degressive sidecut give the Team a more forgiving turn initiation over the Custom?


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Motogp990 said:


> I dont think they'll feel that much different.
> 
> I haven't ridden a recent custom but I have ridden a process and that's similar-ish.


Nop it's not similar-ish. In certain conditions they may ride similar but the boards have different specs and dimensions and they serve slightly different purposes. If we are talking about the camber version, the process is a true twin and the custom is a directional twin. So there you have already a 2 distinct behaviors while riding. 

A custom is a custom. It's the Burton's flagship and it's a board that will never devaluate like other boards and has an outstanding warranty. 
Of course you will find Burton haters or pseudo-experts saying that Burton is poop etc etc but these are the facts. If you have a Nitro and a Burton with similar price, I would chose Burton at least for the value it will have once I sell it on the second hand market.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Jonny C said:


> Nop it's not similar-ish. In certain conditions they may ride similar but the boards have different specs and dimensions and they serve slightly different purposes. If we are talking about the camber version, the process is a true twin and the custom is a directional twin. So there you have already a 2 distinct behaviors while riding.


If you set your stance forward 1/2" of reference you essentially have a twin board. The Custom is directional only in that the reference stance is set back 1/2" on the sidecut and the nose is slightly longer outside the contact points. The flex is still twin and between the contacts it's a twin.

The Custom is a good board. It's not my first choice for directional twin, but it's a good board. There's a reason it has been around for as long as it has. I've owned several and still own one.

If you're into directional twins then I'd also recommend checking out the Endeavor High 5 and Live as well. They're both very good, cambered all-mountain freestyle rides that feel instantly familiar. Quick edge-to-edge, great pop, really dynamic. Really fun boards. Twin flex, centred stance, longer nose outside the contacts.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Ben.S said:


> The flex is still twin and between the contacts it's a twin.


No, the flex pattern is not the same in the directional twin (custom) as in the true twin (process), therefore the main reason why its a directional twin.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jonny C said:


> No, the flex pattern is not the same in the directional twin (custom) as in the true twin (process), therefore the main reason why its a directional twin.


Both the Custom and Custom X have had a twin flex for as long as they've been running the channel, possibly longer. 

From Burton.com


> Twin Flex
> The flex is perfectly symmetrical from tip to tail for a balanced ride that’s equally versatile regular or switch.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Phedder said:


> Both the Custom and Custom X have had a twin flex for as long as they've been running the channel


Huh?

Twin Shape
Perfectly symmetrical for a balanced ride that’s equally versatile when ridden regular or switch. Jib, spin, stomp, and butter with a greater balance of freestyle mobility and cat-like stability no matter which way you point it.

All Mountain Directional Shape
The classic snowboard shape, designed to be ridden with a slightly longer nose than tail to concentrate pop in the tail while still giving you plenty of float, flow, and control to rip any terrain or condition.

https://www.burton.com/ca/en/p/mens-burton-custom-snowboard/W19-106881.html

In tech details: All Mountain Directional Shape


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Another thread off the rails... lol
So any comparisons between the Custom and Team? 

I will be checking out those endeavors, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jonny C said:


> Huh?


Shape and Flex are different things. They are a directional *shape* (barely) with a twin *flex*

OP, I've ridden a few versions of the Custom, it deserves to be the quintessential all mountain camber board. I haven't ridden a Team but really want to. If I could find the Team significantly cheaper it would be a no brainer, but I know I like the Custom, and I like the channel, so that's an easy call for me. Really I don't think you can go wrong with either, though.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I have an older team— 2016-ish. I have no comparison to the custom cuz burton boards are poop. 

Anyway the team is a great midflex camber board. Fun carving and popping around the resort.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Another thread off the rails... lol
> So any comparisons between the Custom and Team?
> 
> I will be checking out those endeavors, thanks for the suggestion!


A lot of people are obsessed with a perfectly symmetrical stance and width. If you're one of those..... go with EST.
If you don't have channel-compatible bindings (unliekly) and don't want to get any, then it's a no-brainer, get the Nitro.

Personally...... for anything freestyle-oriented I would rather have it paired with EST bindings because the hinge is simply awesome.

So... to add to your confusion:

Endeavor Live - similar, but softer than Custom.
Endeavor High 5 - similar, but more camber and slightly stiffer than Custom (sits between Custom and Custom X).
B Free Thinker

Capita DOA
Arbor Coda camber


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Jonny C said:


> Huh?
> 
> Twin Shape
> Perfectly symmetrical for a balanced ride that’s equally versatile when ridden regular or switch. Jib, spin, stomp, and butter with a greater balance of freestyle mobility and cat-like stability no matter which way you point it.
> ...


Edit: F1EA and Phedder beat me to it, but here is my comment, anyway. 

It's a directional shape in that outside the contact points the nose is longer. They also add a bit more directionality to it by setting the reference stance 1/2" rear of centred on the sidecut, but if you move the bindings up 1/2" from reference then they will be centred on the sidecut. Think of it as this: they built it as a true twin then cut a little bit off the tail. It still has a true twin flex (check the specs/details page) and is still a true twin between the contacts, but the nose is a bit longer just because they chopped a bit off the tail (or added a bit to the nose, if you prefer).




MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Another thread off the rails... lol
> So any comparisons between the Custom and Team?
> 
> I will be checking out those endeavors, thanks for the suggestion!


Good value, great boards, and very large discounts to be had end-of-season but as with most brands, resale will not likely be as good as for Burton boards.

I love the High 5 and the Live. I have a Custom because I just have to have a Custom. I got a good deal on it so I upgraded my '17 to a '19.
Sorry about derailing the thread.

I looked at the team a couple of seasons ago, and still pick it up and think it over whenever I go into one of the local shops, but just haven't ever made the leap. It looks like the type of board that I would enjoy, though. Once they go on sale they always disappear quickly.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Do we really buy boards with resale thoughts?


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Do we really buy boards with resale thoughts?


I don't but some do, hence the mention -- especially those who go through a lot of boards and don't expect to keep any of them very long. If that was the case I'd only ride Burton and Yes around here. FWIW I have had (and still have) more Endeavor boards than boards from any other brand.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Yea I don’t really care much about resale. I’m planning on this being my daily and totally going to abuse the hell out of it...I like the look of the nitro (2018) but if it’s not up to par with the Custom or the endeavors I’ll look elsewhere


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yea I don’t really care much about resale. I’m planning on this being my daily and totally going to abuse the hell out of it...I like the look of the nitro (2018) but if it’s not up to par with the Custom or the endeavors I’ll look elsewhere


Its definitely up to par. There's not much to it, if you like one or the other... consensus seems to be go for it. 

Thing is there's no salespersons in this forum for any of those brands, so you aint gonna get a "this is the bestest board everz, bomb proof, made by fairies, ticks all the boxes" replies.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Another thread off the rails...


It's normal, in these forums there are always people trying to show who has a bigger ding-dong.

Again, its a directional twin shape and the flex may be twinish but it's not a twin flex. If you want the twin flex version of the custom, you go for the Custom Twin not for the traditional Custom. That's why they have different versions within the same product range.

Comparing it to Nitro, I have no idea but I can ensure you that the Custom Twin, Custom, and Custom Flying-V all ride differently.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jonny C said:


> It's normal, in these forums there are always people trying to show who has a bigger ding-dong.
> 
> Again, its a directional twin shape and the flex may be twinish but it's not a twin flex.


The flex being twin has nothing to do with my ding-dong, but when the Burton website itself says twin flex, and Evo says twin flex, and every single piece of marketing for both the Custom and Custom X says twin flex, and every one I've ridden feels like a twin flex, I'm gonna be pretty damn sure that it's a twin flex :facepalm3:


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Toyota Camry or Honda Accord...

They are more alike than different. Take your pick, if you like one, you will also like the other so it's not a big deal.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

poopresearch said:


> Toyota Camry or Honda Accord...
> 
> They are more alike than different. Take your pick, if you like one, you will also like the other so it's not a big deal.



Thats pretty much how I figured. Have you ridden them?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thats pretty much how I figured. Have you ridden them?


Burton Custom is my daily driver and I really love it. I haven't owned the Team but I've owned several mid-flexing twin-like Nitro boards a few years back and they were excellent. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Team.

These predictable, medium flex, do-everything twinnish camber boards are my favorite type of board.

One decider could be that the Custom has a slightly wider waist than the Team. It looks like the wide version of the Team is slightly wider than the wide version of the Custom.


----------



## Special Blend (Mar 6, 2015)

If you have a chance to buy the Team do it and dont look back.
It is a fair bit cheaper than the custom but performs great. I've been riding one all season and love everything about this board. 
Great sidecut
Tons of pop
Super stable
Great switch 
I cant say enough good things about it to be honest. I ride the 165w. Only thing I did do was get a more responsive binding to handle the extra width. 
I had Malavitas on it but switched to Rome Targas.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Yea I’ve got an opportunity for a 2018 for $250 new. How does it handle aggressive carves at speed?


----------



## Special Blend (Mar 6, 2015)

Carves great. And is super stable. Edge hold is awesome.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

The Burton Custom is a very versatile board. The last one I owned was from 2014. The build quality was good. It's a board you can keep for a while and learn a lot on. The channel system is just OK. I can't speak to the other board you mentioned. 

What if instead of a new Custom you bought 2 used boards...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

pulled the trigger on the Team. Now for bindings! I'm torn between Atlas and Arbor Cypress. Any influence here?


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Special Blend said:


> If you have a chance to buy the Team do it and dont look back.
> It is a fair bit cheaper than the custom but performs great. I've been riding one all season and love everything about this board.
> Great sidecut
> Tons of pop
> ...


hey man, i'm considering to buy Custom, i'm 5'10 and around 190pounds, i got a great deal on the 19 166w board, but i have doubts because i think that will be wayy to long for me, any advice?:|


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Get the Team instead ? you can probably find one from last year at a deal. Board roooooooooolz


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Get the Team instead ? you can probably find one from last year at a deal. Board roooooooooolz


Nitro team 159 without wide would be good for size 11boot?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

FWIW I have a change of heart regarding my thoughts on the Custom.

As mentioned I have a 2018 team 61wide.

Late last season I got a 2019 custom x 62wide.

For what I have these boards for, I like the cx better and going to sell my team.

The board is primarily for park and groomers. The main reason why I'm choosing the cx over the team is confidence over large/larger jumps, which the cx gives me.

All other aspects are comparable.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Motogp990 said:


> FWIW I have a change of heart regarding my thoughts on the Custom.
> 
> As mentioned I have a 2018 team 61wide.
> 
> ...


what bindings do you use for custom? med or stiff?


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

what would be good bindings for nitro team tho? medium or stiff?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I wear 9.5 and it’s perfect for everything except deep euro carve kinda turns. In those instances I get toe and heel drag. My boots shoe some wear from it lol. You should probably go for one of the wide models.
I’d go slightly toward the stiffer end for bindings. No need to get crazy though. I have a pair of Arbor Cypress that match the board great, however do to my boot size they’re not that great a match with my boots. I fall on the small size for the M/L


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Raulis Balulis said:


> what bindings do you use for custom? med or stiff?


Now drives on every board I ride.


----------

